# Ideas/Thoughts for gaining weight



## emt11 (Jan 17, 2013)

So, here's what's happening. Basically, I have a hard time keeping weight, I eat almost constantly and eat anything that I want however I never seem to be able to keep weight. I'm on the verge of going to see my PCP about it. This has been an ongoing problem for years. 

I just want to see if anyone has any ideas about what it could be, how someone managed it(if you've had this problem/know someone who has), or any contributing thoughts.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

Move to San Antonio.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 17, 2013)

Closed per our policy that we do not offer medical advice. If you're considering seeing your PCP you should do that rather than ask advise here.


----------

